# Specialized P1 with gears?



## Callumatic (Mar 29, 2019)

I have a 2008 Specialized P1. I know dirt jumpers are typically single speed, but mine seems to have eight. I've done some searches and there's only one mention of it having gears.

I'm wondering whether it came from the factory with gears or of it was added on by a previous owner (bought 2nd hand).


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I think some of them had them. I have seen a few Specializeds from that era with gears. 

I'd make a freakcoaster with it.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Callumatic said:


> I have a 2008 Specialized P1. I know dirt jumpers are typically single speed, but mine seems to have eight. I've done some searches and there's only one mention of it having gears.
> 
> I'm wondering whether it came from the factory with gears or of it was added on by a previous owner (bought 2nd hand).


There were definitely dirt jumpers with gears. Some people still seek these out. The genre of 4-cross or 4x racing often had guys riding dirt jumpers with gears.

https://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=18325


----------



## AK Happy (Jul 22, 2011)

The P1 All Mountain and the P1 Grom had 8 Speed derailleurs around that era.


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

ohh yeah, my 2006 P3 was a 9 speed


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Wasn't it the P-26 that had gears?


----------

